# Selling...all of them



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

This is sudden...but i can honestly admit i have a problem. 
Im selling all of my fish, male and female...all accept Rorschach.
You pay shipping.








$5^







$5







$4^







$5^







$8^

I have 9 females. They are $5 each. Id like to send at least 2 per box. I can take pictures if you ask.

I know i posted a thread on which male to breed...but i cant...iv started using them as an excuse to make my world...my reality smaller and more enclosed. Please help me find them homes. If you live in Washington State...we can work out where to meet to exchange them.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Please you guys. i NEED them gone ASAP


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're beautiful! i love the 4th one. but , i don't have the money. ;A; i hope you find them good homes!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

how would you accept payment?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you post pics of the females?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Tso8o-Paypal, money order or cashiers check.

Littlebetta-i will take them in the morning, i have no light for the photos atm.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have to get rid of them. But you have to do what's best for you and for them at the end of the day. I'd take one if I could, but my limit is 2 and I'm already full up =( I sincerely hope they get great new homes!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

They're beautiful fish! =]


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Graphite, Jack and 2 of the females are pending. Still have 3 males and 7 females.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

If NUmber 4 is available, I'll take him, I have money in paypal ready to go! Just send me a PM...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Quartz-Cellophane HM is pending


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That last guy is gorgeous.I wish I lived closer.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you little bitty...but he is heading to a new home in florida haha.

I still have 7 girls and 2 males.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am interested in some females what kind of girls do you have? I do live in WA state and wouldn't mind driving to meet you


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i have 2 HM females, a double tail female and 4 VT females.
Ack.. and 2 CT females (well i hope both are female)
I compleatly forgot about them!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I am up for taking both the HM girls and the DBT. Where in WA do you live if you dont mind me asking or a PM you if thats better


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Graham
its fine. 
1 of the girls i think is a HM might be a Combtail...but she looks so similer to the HM i got from 1fish2fish.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats fine with me I am looking for a few girls to add to a sorority plus maybe spawn. I would love to have your girls if you want me to take them.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

of course, what would be halfway for you?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well where in WA do you live? I am in Redmond WA...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Graham WA


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I've got room for a couple girls. PM me with whatever Creat's not taking. I don't mind VT


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok fishy fishy, ill let you now. i have to go AFK for a while.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I can drive from Kent all the way to Puallup however far is easiest for you


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok! what day would work for you?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol today? or if today is to quick I can do any day this week before 3pm


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have to sell your fish. I don't have room, but I just want to let you know that I'm glad you're doing something to make yourself healthier, even though it must be devastating. Good Luck. =)


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

i LOVE the first male... hes beautiful!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he is for sale.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

what part of washington you at?
im in surrey, 20 min from peace arch border


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Graham Washington



The girls i have left-


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Guns,
I'm sorry you have to get rid of so many of your babies. I'm glad you are finding home quickly. They are all so pretty.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Males still available







Molotov $5^







Quartz $5 ^


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Creat, i had to play with the double tails lvls.. she is crazy hard to photograph.







































The female above is actually a really stunning blue...she turns muddy brown when she is upset.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

GB,

I'm going to have to pass... I have too many blue girls already...

Sorry 

Maybe Creat can re-home them?

Cheryl


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats ok Fishy Fishy.


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do U have any females Left??


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, the first set of pictures from the top of the page. i still have them.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the photo's! I am excited to take them home!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

for tomorow. How about we meet at the Forza Coffee Shop on the corner of Pioneer Park. West Pioneer and 2nd Street SW?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure thing I can do that! and I do hope you can rehome the rest of your guys


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

me to. i NEED them to go.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I really wish I could take the females for you, I have lots of room for them in my sorority. But unfortunately I don't have any fishy money right now


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Amy, if you pay the 10.95 for shipping, ill just send them to you.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Guns I can try to take both of your remaining males today if you bring them and try to re-home them for you but I have to strike a deal and take both for $5 cause I will have to house them for a while... I do have friends who can take them in and give them a good home... this is of course if you want me too if no one else will take them...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i can do that creat. Thank you.
word of warning tough.. Quartz is addicting. I was looking at him this morning going "ohhh i dont want you to gooooo" but i know they need to. He is spell binding with his electric blue rays lol.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha alright I will try to keep my need hands off of him  I am sending fish to a friend in Idaho in the next few weeks and she can probably take one other male in  he will be in great hands her fish are always stunning


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Any more left? I've got an empty 1.2 gallon I'd be glad to offer a home to.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the CT male, i was goin to keep him but if he can have a good home...
i also still have 4 females.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you either post pics or give details about the females?
like example -insert name here- ~ purple vt with green.. dots. lol.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> Graham Washington
> 
> 
> 
> The girls i have left-


Here are the girls


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ohh okay, thanks anyways, I wanted some diversity in color, I already have so much blue. They're so cute, though! I'm sure you'll find good loving homes.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

who dosen't love red/blue?


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Guns, are your remaining females in a sorority together? Or have they never been introduced? Also, would you have a tank I could buy off you to put them in?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Foi-they are in a sorority, have been for about 2 months. And sadly, no, im useing my 10 gallon for my remaining 2 males and my 20 gallon is going to be a community tank once the betta girls are gone.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Foi.....hmm...I like it. ^_^

I'll have to see if I can aquire a tank first. Sorry. I hope you find them good homes.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol. use an Umlow and its "Fooi"
its ok. I will find them someplace.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I like your last one (http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/Loveblooddeath/DSC04263.jpg) , how old and what is her name? 

I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I really wish i could take some of what you have left! But i live in Spokane, and have no way of driving so far to even meet you half way...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Dozzem said:


> I like your last one (http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/Loveblooddeath/DSC04263.jpg) , how old and what is her name?
> 
> I'm thinking about it...


that is...Tormaline and she is about 6 or 7 months.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I really wish i could take some of what you have left! But i live in Spokane, and have no way of driving so far to even meet you half way...


i could ask my mom if we could meet you in spokane.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ooo i want a female!  i couldn't see the pics.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> that is...Tormaline and she is about 6 or 7 months.


Very cute girl :3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Dozz. though most are blue, i had quite a few little cuties. lol.

BettaGirl-Go look in my albums.


----------

